# I think I've narrowed my choice of grinders down to two...?



## Naith (Nov 29, 2015)

Well I finally received my new NS Oscar coffee machine and am thoroughly enjoying it. There's so much to learn though! I now realise I need a new grinder. The Ascaso i2 I have now (bought second hand a few years ago) is the weak link. After lots of reading I've narrowed it down to 2 grinders:


Eureka Mignon - €302 ($330, £222) inc. shipping

Mahlkonig Vario - €379 ($415, £280) inc. shipping


I'm favouring the Eureka because of the price, sturdiness and favourable reviews. I haven't read any reviews that convince me the Vario is definitely worth getting over the Eureka (some put the Eureka slightly above the Vario and vice versa). I only drink espressos and cappuccinos so don't need to switch grinds. I must say, the Vario does look pretty tacky (although I'll always go for the quality in the cup rather than the housing)

BUT, I've also read good things about the following:-


Compak K3 Touch Advanced

Fiorenzato F4E Nano

Macap MC4 (doserless)

Cunill Tranquilo (latest 'Tron' version)


Would any of these be the better bet? I've set my budget limit to €400, but if there's anything that will be a *significant* improvement I'm willing to stretch to €500. I've also considered second hand but the worry would be as to how well the grinder has been treated and used since new. Also, here in Spain the second hand market is very limited. I could buy from the UK though, as my parents send stuff out to me here now and again.

Well, thanks in advance for reading through the post and your suggestions/comments


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't comment on how it compares but my Macap M4D is likely to be up for sale soon. I only mention it as the MC4 is on your list.


----------



## mooky83 (Jan 1, 2016)

I've been researching grinders for ages now & the Mignon/Vario conundrum is plaguing me too.

I like the vario because of the ease in which you can switch between grinds for aeropress. I'm new to all this & will keep an eye on what you decide.

Where have you seen the vario for £280?


----------



## Naith (Nov 29, 2015)

dan1502 said:


> I can't comment on how it compares but my Macap M4D is likely to be up for sale soon. I only mention it as the MC4 is on your list.


I'll look out for your ad then


----------



## Naith (Nov 29, 2015)

mooky83 said:


> I've been researching grinders for ages now & the Mignon/Vario conundrum is plaguing me too.
> 
> I like the vario because of the ease in which you can switch between grinds for aeropress. I'm new to all this & will keep an eye on what you decide.
> 
> Where have you seen the vario for £280?


That's the thing - I don't need to switch like you.

It's on a German coffee/equipment site (I think it's a reputable dealer, but my German is non-existent!)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Vario is not bullet proof, the Mignon is. There is probably not a great deal difference between the grind quality as they have similar burr sets, except of course the Vario is ceramic not steel. Now there will be the odd person who will tell you that they have had a Vario for x years without problems. You can often pick up Mignons on here for around £200. If you go for a grinder with bigger burrs, you will get better results but if size is an issue, then you are stuck.


----------



## mooky83 (Jan 1, 2016)

Naith said:


> That's the thing - I don't need to switch like you.
> 
> It's on a German coffee/equipment site (I think it's a reputable dealer, but my German is non-existent!)


Thanks. Everything i've experienced so far is a trade off & changing grind size has no exceptions.

If you don't need to change get the Mignon & save some cash.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have had an mc4 for years and still use it .. now for filter.

It is an excellent grinder, the onlything I dont like about it is the long chute designed for deli grinding ...... recently I aquired a macap mdx ... I love it, big burrs and a digital doser, it works great. going on that the above mentioned m4d would be a good grinder, its an mc4 with a decent dose AND digital timer


----------



## adz (Oct 28, 2013)

Literally going through the same debate as well at the moment. Deciding factor may be that I can only seem to find the Vario in stock anywhere at the moment and no available Mignon's 2nd hand either


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@froggystyle for a second hand Vario


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Spend the budget on a secondhand commercial grinder if you have space for it. They arrive on here regularly and you will get much better value and will last for ever in a domestic environment.


----------



## adz (Oct 28, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> @froggystyle for a second hand Vario


Just had a look at his thread in the for sale section and it was sold a week ago sadly. Thanks though


----------

